# New Shipment - Premium Cultured SPS $45 a Piece!



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Have a new shipment of Premium cultured SPS.

Fish list:

Bangai Cardinals back in stock! 
Barbonius Anthias - 10 Arrived
Majestic Angelfish
Golden Angelfish (rare) 
Desjardins Sailfin
Baby Clown Triggers!!! 
Large Nasso
Dragonets


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

pm sent...


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

How much are the borbs?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you have the all in one tanks in yet?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Do you have the all in one tanks in yet?


Have a few tanks in but we are still working on a suitable pump for it.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

any of my friendlies going there tomorrow??


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

teemee said:


> any of my friendlies going there tomorrow??


If you'd like, I can take you there.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

cica said:


> If you'd like, I can take you there.


Thank you  See you tomorrow!


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Has anyone seen the SPS yet?

Thinking of making the drive, anything jump out?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

what are the hours on weekend?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

sig said:


> what are the hours on weekend?


www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104418&page=4

post #37

I hope it is still the same.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

cica said:


> www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104418&page=4
> 
> post #37
> 
> I hope it is still the same.


thank you. I hope also

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

A few pics of the corals


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

how much are the sps colonies going for?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

noy said:


> how much are the sps colonies going for?


the thread banner said $45 per colony.


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

Just came back from Kraken, they have some really nice stuff. Well worth the drive.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

The corals came in with excellent colours. They look BETTER than the photos (sorry Makco). I had a hard time choosing.

Golden angels tempted me. They are fat, in great shape. There may not be any left for sale. Call and reserve!

The borbonius anthias are in AMAZING condition. BEST condition I've seen personally for sale locally. They are a good size, with nice colours! And of course, fantastic price.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for dropping by today haha


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Price for the golden angel Please?


----------

